# Schweißen, für alle die es besser wissen...



## sebi-online88 (27. Januar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist aus 7075 Aluminium
> 
> Das Gewicht ist ohne Schutzplatte gemeint.
> 
> ...




AL 7075 ist nicht schweißbar also kann der Rahmen niemals aus diesem Alu sein!


----------



## TiiiTime (27. Januar 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> AL 7075 ist nicht schweißbar also kann der Rahmen niemals aus diesem Alu sein!



doch ist schweißbar...zwar schwer aber machbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Januar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> doch ist schweißbar...zwar schwer aber machbar!



Schön gegoggelt. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das das dein eigenes Fachwissen ist.


----------



## sebi-online88 (27. Januar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ok...fürn Magnesium Rahmen wär er aber schwer.
> 
> edit: in dem selben steht die 20" Monty-Gabel auch als 7075 Alu drin...naja




Der eingeklebte Gabelschaft ist bei Monty sowie bei der Syntace Gabel 7075 aber mehr auch nicht!


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Schön gegoggelt. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das das dein eigenes Fachwissen ist.



es gibt da immer nen unterschied beim schweißen:
schweißeignung
schweißvermögen
und schweißbarkeit.

worum es hier geht ist die schweißeignung, und das ist 7075 schon.
der fakt ist, dass es nicht einfach ist, vorallem weil das gefüge danach in der wärmeeinflusszone so ungünstig und unter spannung ist, dass es eher unratsam ist es zu schweißen.

in unserem formel-rennwagen nutzen wir viel konstruktal (7075 T6). das ist das beste an alu was du so bekommen kannst.
einmal wurde ein achsschenkel bei der fertigung falsch gebohrt, also der bohrer war irgendwie verrutscht, das wurde kurzer hand zugeschweißt und poliert. zum glück haben wir das aber rechtzeitig gesehen und den achsschenkel aussortiert, der wäre sonst bestimmt bei der ersten kurve gebrochen!!!

also 7075 eher nicht schweißen! 7005 ist glaub ich iO. das härtet durch auslagern von alleine aus!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Januar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> es gibt da immer nen unterschied beim schweißen:
> schweißeignung
> schweißvermögen
> und schweißbarkeit.
> ...



Mir brauchste das net erzählen, hab auf Arbeit auch mit dem Zeug zu tun. Ich mein bloß. Manche googeln sich hier ihr Zeug zusammen ohne es richtig zu verstehn und dann wird es ins Forum gepostet um bißl klug zu schei$$en.


----------



## TiiiTime (28. Januar 2008)

ja und manche meinen etwas besseres zu sein...egal.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Januar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> ja und manche meinen etwas besseres zu sein...egal.



Das hat nix mit besser sein zu tun. Aber Sachen von denen ich keine richtige Ahnung habe bzw. mir nicht sicher bin post ich doch nicht rein bloß damit ich mitreden kann. Also nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Sherco (28. Januar 2008)

Es gibt auch leute hier die sich mit allem und jedem anlegen,ganz egal ob mit Grund oder nicht.

Naja das war mal meine Wurst zum Senf.


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. Januar 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit besser sein zu tun. Aber Sachen von denen ich keine richtige Ahnung habe bzw. mir nicht sicher bin post ich doch nicht rein bloß damit ich mitreden kann. Also nicht falsch verstehen



So sehe ich das aber auch!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Januar 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> Es gibt auch leute hier die sich mit allem und jedem anlegen,ganz egal ob mit Grund oder nicht.
> 
> Naja das war mal meine Wurst zum Senf.



Wenn seine Meinung sagen bei dir schon was mit Anlegen zu tun hat bist du ne ziemliche Pussy...sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (28. Januar 2008)

wann wird es endlich wieder sommer........


----------



## Sherco (28. Januar 2008)

@ msc-trialer:

Immer dann,wenn du deine Meinung verkündest,musst du dies auf jeden fall mit einer dumpfsinnigen aussage versehen.

Woher willst du wissen ob wer anders irgendwas schnell nachgegoogelt hat,und wen interessiert das?

Bsp nochmal für nullchecker(will keinen angucken)
Schüler A schreibt in einer Klausur bei aufgabe B die richtige Antwort.
Lehrerinn C Streicht dies durch und sagt: Das hast du aus dem Lernbuch! 
Das zählt nicht.

just my 2 cents....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Januar 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> @ msc-trialer:
> 
> Immer dann,wenn du deine Meinung verkündest,musst du dies auf jeden fall mit einer dumpfsinnigen aussage versehen.
> 
> ...



Fazit: doch ne pussy


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Januar 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Wenn seine Meinung sagen bei dir schon was mit Anlegen zu tun hat bist du ne ziemliche Pussy...sorry



Deine Meinung ist leider einfach nur Müll. Du behauptest einfach er hat das gegoogelt und hat kein Plan von der Sache. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das du keinen Plan von Trial hast und dir dein danzes Gelaber aus dem "Erfahrungs" Thread irgenwo zusammengegoogelt


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Januar 2008)

sommer sonne sonneschein, durm lasst doch mal das streiten sein.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Januar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ist leider einfach nur Müll. Du behauptest einfach er hat das gegoogelt und hat kein Plan von der Sache. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das du keinen Plan von Trial hast und dir dein danzes Gelaber aus dem "Erfahrungs" Thread irgenwo zusammengegoogelt



oh jetzt hast du es mir aber richtig gegeben....kannste dir jetzt heimlich einen drauf keulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Januar 2008)

ihr mädchen


----------



## Thiemsche (30. Januar 2008)

Ich dacht ich wär hier im Nu-Stuff und nicht auf'm Weiberklo. 
Trefft euch doch am bessten nach der Schule hinter der Sporthalle und macht das aus wie richtige Jungs.


----------



## florianwagner (30. Januar 2008)

geil wettpinkeln!!!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. Januar 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Ich dacht ich wär hier im Nu-Stuff und nicht auf'm Weiberklo.



ist doch eh dasselbe.


----------

